# Plan's for a 5x3x2 vivarium



## wrayth (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone know where I could find some plans for a 5x3x2 vivarium? Planning to have some ackies I hope  thanks Rob


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

I've got plans for a 6x2x2 but thats probably not much use to you. :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Best I can do as a simple one... 

5ft = 1524mm
2ft = 610mm **
3ft = 915mm **

** roughly

Wood cuts presuming it's 18mm wood:
2 * 1524mm x 610mm - top and bottom
2 * 610mm x 915mm - sides
1 * 1488mm x 610mm - back

Then you need to decide how high you want your plinths. So if you want the from 300mm high and the top 75mm you'll need a 1488mm x 300mm and a 1488mm x 75mm

then it's just a case of building it the same as any other sized viv - screw the sides to the bottom, then attach them top, put the back in place and screw that in and then screw the plinths in place. If you want a centre strut to support the roof you'll need a 50 / 75mm x 610mm and slot it in place at the front.
then seal the edges, waterproof the wood and off you go


----------



## wrayth (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks that's a great help  my old man used to be a CDT teacher he should be able to handle that lol, I did find a ackie viv build thread with pictures so with both bits of info I should be ok


----------

